# Sage Oracle Controlling volume of coffee



## tiptoetippers (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi All,

I have a Sage Oracle (not touch) been looking at videos on controlling coffee output and what the idea volume should be. I have allpress beans that were roasted 11 November 2021 and understand volume wise i should be looking for 40-50ml following a 9-12 sec pre infuse. My issue is that whatever level i grid the beans at i alway get flow starting at 5-7 seconds with a volume of circa 100ml. i have tried grind level from 20 down to 5 (grinding a few times to allow for adjustment) but always the same outcome. Your thoughts would be appreciated

kind regards

TH


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Grind finer to slow down the shot. Are you dosing yourself or letting the machine manually dose when grinding? I think the recommended dose is 22g with the Oracle


----------



## tiptoetippers (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks Dutchy101

I seem to have solved the problem. This is my second oracle. The new one has an adjustment on the burr that my previous one didnt. I have adjusted this and have now managed to get correct flow.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Glad you've got it sorted mate - good stuff


----------

